# Your personal top 10 Piano Works from three different periods



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

So, thought it would be fun If you list your personal top 10 favorite/greatest works from the following three periods: Sonata period(before romanticism), Romantic period and 20th century. So here are mine:

Sonata period:

1. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 21, D 960
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 32, Op 111 
3. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 29, Op 106
4. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 30, Op 109
5. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 20, D 959
6. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 31, Op 110
7. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 23, Op 57
8. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 18, D 894
9. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 21, Op 53
10. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 28, Op 101

Romantic:

1. Schumann Fantaisie, Op 17
2. Chopin Ballade no. 4, Op 52
3. Chopin Preludes, Op 28
4. Schumann Davidsbündlertänze, Op 6
5. Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor
6. Schumann Kreisleriana, Op 16
7. Chopin Barcarolle, Op 60
8. Brahms Klavierstücke, Op 118
9. Chopin Etudes, Op 10
10. Schumann Kinderszenen, Op 15

20th century:

1. Debussy Preludes Book 1
2. Ravel Gaspars de la nuit
3. Debussy Preludes Book 2
4. Prokofiev Piano Sonata no. 6, Op 82
5. Ravel Miroirs
6. Prolofiev Piano Sonata no. 7, Op 83 
7. Debussy Images Book 2
8. Albeniz Iberia
9. Debussy Images Book 1
10. Ravel Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Classical Period: 
1. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 30
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
3. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 32
4. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 31
5. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 23
6. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 21
7. Beethoven Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli
8. Haydn Piano Sonata no. 50
9. Haydn Piano Sonata no. 62
10. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 26

Romantic
1. Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
2. Chopin Piano Sonata no. 2
3. Mendelssohn Variations Serieuses
4. Chopin Etudes, Op 10
5. Brahms Op. 117
6. Brahms Piano Sonata no. 3
7. Liszt Piano Sonata
8. Dvorak Humoresques
9. Chopin Piano Sonata no. 3
10. Schumann Kreisleriana

20th Century
1. Bartok Out of Doors
2. Bartok Piano Sonata
3. Prokofiev Piano Sonata no. 7
4. Albeniz Iberia
5. Debussy Images Book 1
6. Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues
7. Scriabin Piano Sonata no. 10
8. Scriabin Piano Sonata no. 9
9. Debussy Images Book 2
10. Berg Piano Sonata


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting. 

Sonata period:
1. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
2. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor
3. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
4. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major
5. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"
6. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor
7. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major
8. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 17 "Tempest"
9. Schubert - Fantasia for Four Hands in F minor
10. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 13 in B flat major

Romantic:
1. Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
2. Schumann - Fantasie in C
3. Chopin - Barcarolle in F sharp major
4. Brahms - Klavierstücke, Op. 118
5. Chopin - Ballade No. 4 in F minor
6. Schumann - Carnaval
7. Chopin - Preludes, Op. 28
8. Schumann - Davidsbündlertanze
9. Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
10. Rachmaninoff - Preludes, Op. 32

20th century:
1. Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
2. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
3. Debussy - Preludes, Book I
4. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 7 "Stalingrad"
5. Ravel - Miroirs
6. Granados - Goyescas
7. Albeniz - Iberia
8. Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
9. Messiaen - Vingt Regards pour l'Enfant Jesus
10. Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Classical Period:
1. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
2. Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58
3. Schubert - Piano Sonata D 959
4. Schubert - Piano Sonata D 894
5. Beethoven - Diabelli Variations
6. Mozart - Piano Sonata K 331
7. Schubert - Piano Sonata D 960
8. Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 62
9. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 8 "Pathetique"
10. Schubert - Fantasia for Four Hands in F minor

Romantic:
1. Schumann - Davidsbundlertanze
2. Schumann - Kreisleriana
3. Chopin, Preludes, op. 28
4. Brahms - Handel Variations
5. Schumann - Symphonic Etudes
6. Schumann - Humoreske
7. Chopin - Barcarolle
8. Schumann - Kinderszenen
9. Brahms - Piano Sonata no. 2
10. Chopin - Fantasie in F minor

20th Century:
1. Shostakovich - Preludes & Fugues, op. 87
2. Scriabin - Etudes
3. Scriabin - Preludes, op. 11
4. Shostakovich - Preludes, op. 34
5. Prokofiev - Visions fugitive
6. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 6
7. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 7
8. Debussy - Etudes
9. Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
10. Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Sonata (sorry I really like this Beethoven guy):
1. Beethoven 30
2. Beethoven 8
3. Beethoven 29
4. Beethoven 23
5. Schubert 17
6. Shubert 19
7. Beethoven 24
9. Schubert 21
9. Beethoven 32
10. Beethoven 3

Romantic: I don't really like Romantic music that much, exceptions being Chopin Preludes and Liszt's Sonata and his late piano music (which by then is more impressionist then romantic)

20th Century:
1. Ligeti Études
2. Debussy Preludes
3. Berg Piano Sonata
4. Ives Concord Sonata
5. Messiaen Preludes
6. Schoenberg Op. 11
7. Kapustin Études
8. Sorabji Sequentia Cyclica
9. Xenakis Evryali 
10. Carter 90+

I would love to do a thread on pre-Bach keyboard music too. Byrd's books of virginals are extremly beautiful and underpopular.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Classical:
Haydn: Sonata No. 60
Mozart: Sonata K. 310
Mozart: Sonata K. 545
Mozart: Adagio K. 540
Beethoven: Pastorale Sonata
Beethoven: Appassionata Sonata
Beethoven: Les Adieux Sonata
Beethoven: Sonata Op. 109
Beethoven: Sonata Op. 111
Clementi: Sonata in C

Romantic (can't find 10 works I really like):
Schumann: 6 Canonic Studies
Liszt: Transcendental Studies
Liszt: Paganini Studies
Liszt: Years of Pilgramage Book 2
Fuchs: Sonata 3
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Tchaikovsky: Children's Album

20th Century:
Bartok: 3 Etudes
Prokofiev: Sonata 6
Prokofiev: Sonata 7
Prokofiev: Sonata 8
Hindemith: Sonata 2
Schoenberg: Piano Suite
Debussy: Images Book 1
Scriabin: Sonata 5
Ravel: Mother Goose Suite
Nielsen: 3 Piano Pieces


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Classical: 
Haydn: Sonata No. 33 in C minor
Haydn: Sonata No. 62 in Eb major
Mozart: Sonata K. 310 in A minor
Mozart: Sonata K. 570 in Bb major
Mozart: Sonata K. 576 in D major
Beethoven: Sonata, Op. 10, No. 2 in F major
Beethoven: Waldstein Sonata, Op. 53 in C major
Beethoven: Sonata, Op. 78 in F# major
Beethoven: Sonata Op. 111 in C minor
Schubert: Sonata in Bb major D. 960

Romantic:
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Fantasy in C major
Schumann: Novelette
Chopin: Sonata No. 3 in B minor
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie
Liszt: Sonata in B minor
Brahms: Sonata No. 3 in F minor
Brahms: Six Pieces, Op. 118
Fauré: Nocturne No. 6

20th Century:
Debussy: Estampes
Ravel: Miroirs
Scriabin: Mazurkas
Rachmaninov: Preludes, Op. 23
Reger: Variations on a Theme of Telemann
Stravinsky: Serenade
Bartok: Out of Doors
Prokofiev: Sonata 7
Webern: Piano Variations 
Carter: Piano Sonata


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

I tend to play piano music in large blocks occupying a whole evening. Most frequently played would probably be:

CLASSICAL
1-3. Beethoven: Sonatas Opp. 109-111 (nearly always as a set)
4. Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata Op. 106
5-6. Beethoven: Waldstein Sonata Op. 53 & Appassionata Op. 57 (usually as a pair)
7. Beethoven: Les Adieux Op. 81a
8-10. Beethoven: Sonatas Op. 31, Nos. 1-3 (always as a set)

After Beethoven, my most often played Classical sonatas would be C. P. E. Bach's endlessly fascinating sets für Kenner und Liebhaber, Wq. 55-59 and 61 (as 6 sets)

ROMANTIC
1-3. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage I - III (usually as three sets)
4. Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (usually as a set)
5. Alkan: 12 Etudes in minor keys (usually as a set)
6-9. Brahms: Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119 (as four sets)
10. Field: Nocturnes (either as a set or individually)

20TH CENTURY
1. Reger: Telemann Variations & Fugue, Op. 134
2. Reger: 6 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 99 (usually as a set)
3. Medtner: Sonata-Ballada, Op. 27
4-5. Medtner: Sonatas Romantica & Minacciosa, Op. 53 (as a set)
6-7. Medtner: Sonatas Fairy Tale & Night Wind, Op. 25 (as a set)
8. Rachmaninoff: Corelli Variations, Op. 31
9. Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus (always as a set)
10. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues (usually as 2 sets)


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Classical: 
1. Beethoven Sonata No.29
2. Schubert Sonata D.960
3. Mozart Sonata No.10
4. Mozart Sonata No.11
5. Beethoven Sonata No.32
6. Beethoven Sonata No.30
7. Mozart Sonata No.13
8. Beethoven Sonata No.15
9. Schubert Sonata D.784
10. Beethoven Sonata No.3

Romantic:
1. Schumann Kreisleriana
2. Brahms Fantasias Op.116
3. Schumann Fantasy
4. Chopin Etudes
5. Brahms Handel Variations
6. Schumann Symphonic Etudes
7. Schumann Sonata No.3
8. Chopin Sonata No.3
9. Liszt Transcendental Etudes
10. Chopin Ballades

Modern:
1.Messiaen Vingt Regards
2. Scriabin Sonata No.4
3. Ravel Miroirs
4. Albeniz Iberia
5. Ligeti Etudes
6. Ives Concord Sonata
7. Bartok Etudes
8. Prokofiev Sonata No.7
9. Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues
10. Barber Piano Sonata


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

EmperorOfIceCream said:


> Sonata (sorry I really like this Beethoven guy):
> 
> Romantic: I don't really like Romantic music that much, exceptions being Chopin Preludes and Liszt's Sonata and his late piano music (which by then is more impressionist then romantic)


You ought to learn about Schumann.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EmperorOfIceCream said:


> 10. Carter 90+


I wasn't aware of this one, thanks.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EmperorOfIceCream said:


> I would love to do a thread on pre-Bach keyboard music too.


The person to explore there, I think, is Daniel-Ben Pienaar. He has a couple of very enjoyable recordings, an anthology one and one dedicated to Gibbons. People have tried at various times with Frescobaldi, Froberger and Louis Couperin, but I haven't been very impressed -- but piano is not my thing really.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice to see so much Schumann! I have always thought he deserves more attention


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

> You ought to learn about Schumann.


I will definitely listen to him more. And I think I've seen your lists on Reddit, they are really amazing, so thanks! You really know the piano repertoire.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

EmperorOfIceCream said:


> I will definitely listen to him more. And I think I've seen your lists on Reddit, they are really amazing, so thanks! You really know the piano repertoire.


That's cool, always glad to see someone who finds interest in my content!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Sonata period:

1. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 21
3. Schubert - Piano Sonata no. 21
4. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 26
5. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 31
6. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
7. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 28
8. Schubert - Piano Sonata no. 19
9. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 27
10. Schubert - Piano Sonata no. 14

Romantic:

1. Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze
2. Schumann - Symphonic Etudes
3. Schumann - Fantaisie in C
4. Brahms - Klavierstücke, Op. 118
5. Schumann - Waldszenen
6. Brahms - Piano Sonata no. 3
7. Schumann - Kreisleriana
8. Brahms - Intermezzi, Op. 117
9. Brahms - Handel Variations
10. Chopin - Mazurkas

20th century:

1. Medtner - Forgotten Melodies
2. Medtner - Skazki
3. Janáček - On an Overgrown Path
4. Messiaen - Catalogue d'oiseaux 
5. Ives - Piano Sonata no. 2
6. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 7
7. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues
8. Messiaen - Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
9. Debussy - Préludes 
10. Debussy - Images


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Here is my uppdated list and a list of my total top 10!

Classical period:

1. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 21, D 960
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 32, Op 111 
3. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 20, D 959
4. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 30, Op 109
5. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 29, Op 106
6. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 31, Op 110
7. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 23, Op 57
8. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 18, D 894
9. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 21, Op 53
10. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 28, Op 101

Romantic:

1. Schumann Fantaisie, Op 17
2. Chopin Ballade no. 4, Op 52
3. Chopin Barcarolle, Op 60
4. Schumann Davidsbündlertänze, Op 6
5. Chopin Polonaise-Fantaisie, Op 61
6. Schumann Kreisleriana, Op 16
7. Chopin Preludes, Op 28 
8. Brahms Klavierstücke, Op 118
9. Brahms Fantasien, Op 116
10. Schumann Kinderszenen, Op 15

20th century:

1. Debussy Preludes Book 1
2. Ravel Gaspars de la nuit
3. Debussy Preludes Book 2
4. Prokofiev Piano Sonata no. 6, Op 82
5. Ravel Miroirs
6. Prolofiev Piano Sonata no. 7, Op 83 
7. Debussy Images Book 2
8. Albeniz Iberia
9. Debussy Images Book 1
10. Ravel Tombeau de Couperin

Total:

1. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 21, D 960
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 32, Op 111
3. Schumann Fantaisie, Op 17
4. Schubert Piano Sonata no. 20, D 959
5. Chopin Ballade no. 4, Op 52
6. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 30, Op 109
7. Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 29, Op 106 
8. Chopin Barcarolle, Op 60
9. Schumann Davidsbündlertänze, Op 6
10. Debussy Preludes Book 1


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Bulldog said:


> Classical Period:
> 1. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
> 2. Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58
> 3. Schubert - Piano Sonata D 959
> ...


Based on your 20th century picks, you have excellent taste!


----------



## ourskolpa (Dec 31, 2020)

Bob is one of the greatest.


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

Sonata Period:
1.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata in A Major, op. 101
2.	Haydn: Piano Sonata in B Minor, Hob. XVI:32
3.	Haydn: Piano Sonata in C Major, Hob. XVI:48
4.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata in A-Flat Major, op. 110
5.	Schubert: Piano Sonata in B-Flat, D. 960
6.	Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C Minor, op. post.
7.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 90
8.	C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in A Major, Wq. 55/4
9.	Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Minor, K. 310
10.	Schubert: Piano Sonata in A Minor, D. 784

Romantic Period:
1.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a theme of J.S. Bach
2.	Franck: Prélude, Aria et Final
3.	Schumann: Novelletten
4.	Schumann: Symphonic Études
5.	Schumann: Kreisleriana
6.	Chopin: Piano Sonata in B Minor, Op. 58
7.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses
8.	Schumann: Humoreske
9.	Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien
10.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze

20th Century:
1.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4
2.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata No. 2
3.	Korngold: Piano Sonata No. 3
4.	Szymanowski: Métopes
5.	Szymanowski: Masques
6.	Ornstein: Piano Sonata No. 4
7.	Guarnieri: Ponteios
8.	Levina: Piano Sonata No. 2
9.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5
10.	Eckhardt-Gramatté: Piano Sonata No. 3


----------

